# 3 Pin, 4 Pin, Molex ???



## Sagnafain (13. Februar 2016)

Hallo zsm,

Ich habe eine (für euch bestimmt) lächerliche Frage.

Welchen Lüfteranschluss brauch ich um Lüfter an das Mainboard anzuschließen ?

Ich komm mit den ganzen Bezeichnungen irgendwie nicht klar.....


----------



## Sagnafain (13. Februar 2016)

OK, habs selber gefunden / herrausbekommen....

Danke ^^


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2016)

Sagnafain schrieb:


> OK, habs selber gefunden / herrausbekommen....
> 
> Danke ^^


  du könntest grad wenn es ein Gehäuselüfter ist den auch durchaus per molex anschließen und auf 5 oder 7 Volt stellen, so dass der konstant leise läuft. Das Board regelt den Lüfter wiederum häufig je nach CPU-Temp oder so, aber es kann auch sein, dass der da immer bei 100% dreht.


----------



## Sagnafain (14. Februar 2016)

na ich will alle Gehäuselüfter ans Board anschließen (insgesamt 5 Stück), wobei ich die beiden Vorderen und die beiden Oben am Gehäusedeckel jeweils mit einem y-Adapter verbinden will.

somit :
2x Front - Ein Anschluss
2x Deckel - Ein Anschluss
1x Rückseite - Ein Anschluss

an die CPU-FAN-Stecker will ich nur auch die Lüfter anschließen die für den Kühler wirklich sind.
Das Mainboard was ich mir holen will hat ja 2x Cpu-Stecker und 3x für Systemfan


hab mir dafür jetzt extra schon 5 LEPA BOL.Quiet PWM Lüfter bestellt.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2016)

Sagnafain schrieb:


> na ich will alle Gehäuselüfter ans Board anschließen (insgesamt 5 Stück), wobei ich die beiden Vorderen und die beiden Oben am Gehäusedeckel jeweils mit einem y-Adapter verbinden will.
> 
> somit :
> 2x Front - Ein Anschluss
> ...


  Zu viele Lüfter an nur einem Anschluss würde ich nicht machen. Aber je 2 an einem Anschluss und den 5. dann an einem dritten, das sollte gehen. Wenn die Lüfter LEDs haben, musst du die aber in jedem Falle an PWM-Anschlüsse dranmachen. Es gibt auch Kabel, wo du mehrere Lüfter dranmachen kannst, und der eigentliche Strom kommt vom Netzteil. Ein zweites Kabel kommt ans Board und gibt die PWM-"Befehle" an die Lüfter weiter. So eines zB Akasa AK-CBFA07-45 Flexa FP5S PWM-Splitterkabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Wofür genau hast du denn aber gleich 5 Lüfter bestellt? In modernen Gehäusen reichen an sich 2 völlig aus plus der von der CPU. 

Kannst du vielleicht schreiben, wie laut/leise die Lüfter sind? Denn genau diese Lepa hatte ich auch schon im Blick, ich wollte die dann mit 500-600 U/Min betreiben für eine Wasserkühlung, lese aber mal hier, mal da auch immer wieder, dass die nicht so leise sein sollen... ^^


----------



## Sagnafain (15. Februar 2016)

Also bezüglich des Kabels habe ich mir jetzt die geholt. 4Pin Lüfter Y Kabel 4-Pin Adapter PWM 4-polig Splitter 1x Buchse 2x Stecker 15cm | eBay


die Lüfter sind jedenfalls mit 18 dB beschrieben.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2016)

Sagnafain schrieb:


> Also bezüglich des Kabels habe ich mir jetzt die geholt. 4Pin Lüfter Y Kabel 4-Pin Adapter PWM 4-polig Splitter 1x Buchse 2x Stecker 15cm | eBay
> 
> 
> die Lüfter sind jedenfalls mit 18 dB beschrieben.


  die Kabel kannst du nehmen, nur eben lieber nicht mehr als 2 Lüfter an den gleichen Anschluss. Sonst KÖNNTE es sein, dass die zu viel Strom ziehen wollen und das Board beschädigt wird. Manchmal gehen auch 4-5 trotzdem problemlos, aber ich würde es nicht drauf ankommen lassen


----------



## Sagnafain (16. Februar 2016)

wäre mit auch zu riskant 

so ist aber gut, jetzt kann ich mein Unterdruck im Gehäuse beibehalten


----------



## Sagnafain (17. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kannst du vielleicht schreiben, wie laut/leise die Lüfter sind? Denn genau diese Lepa hatte ich auch schon im Blick, ich wollte die dann mit 500-600 U/Min betreiben für eine Wasserkühlung, lese aber mal hier, mal da auch immer wieder, dass die nicht so leise sein sollen... ^^




Da kann ich nur zustimmen... erstaunlicherweise waren meine günstigeren Xilence Pro Fan XPF LED leiser, obwohl die mit 21 dB lauter sein sollten die Lepa BOL sind eigl. mit 18 dB angegeben aber doch hörbarer... egal, jetzt hab ich so ein fetten luftstrom im Gehäuse das alles definitiv kalt bleibt 

Egal, beim Zocken hab ich eh Lautsprecher oder Headset an ^^


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2016)

Sagnafain schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur zustimmen... erstaunlicherweise waren meine günstigeren Xilence Pro Fan XPF LED leiser, obwohl die mit 21 dB lauter sein sollten die Lepa BOL sind eigl. mit 18 dB angegeben aber doch hörbarer... egal, jetzt hab ich so ein fetten luftstrom im Gehäuse das alles definitiv kalt bleibt
> 
> Egal, beim Zocken hab ich eh Lautsprecher oder Headset an ^^


   bei wie viel UPM betreibst du die denn? Ich wollte die mir an sich holen, sind wohl die einzigen mit roten LED, die zumindest bei wenig Drehzahl leise sind und trotzdem genug Luft befördern... aber an sich egal, derzeit sind die kaum noch zu bekommen...


----------



## Sagnafain (18. Februar 2016)

Ich habe sie auf 1100 UPM eingestellt, somit ca. 100 m3/h.

Ich denke wenn du sie auf 600 stellst sind sie so gut wie nicht hörbar/ bzw. im angenehmen Bereich... (da die Lautstärke eine Definitionssache ist möchte ich mich da nicht festlegen )

Die LED`s sind Top.... sind zwar nicht die hellsten, aber die Farbe ist echt Bombe.... Blutrot möchte ich die jetzt mal beschreiben... sieht klasse aus.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2016)

Sagnafain schrieb:


> Ich habe sie auf 1100 UPM eingestellt, somit ca. 100 m3/h.
> 
> Ich denke wenn du sie auf 600 stellst sind sie so gut wie nicht hörbar/ bzw. im angenehmen Bereich... (da die Lautstärke eine Definitionssache ist möchte ich mich da nicht festlegen )
> 
> Die LED`s sind Top.... sind zwar nicht die hellsten, aber die Farbe ist echt Bombe.... Blutrot möchte ich die jetzt mal beschreiben... sieht klasse aus.


  Danke für die Schilderung! Grelle LEDS wären für mich auch nicht das richtige, das ist sogar gut, wenn es eher "dunkelrot" ist    Echt doof, dass es die in den Shops, wo ich bestelle, nicht mehr gibt. Ich hab jetzt bei 2 Shops Wasserkühlungs-Equipment bestellt und wollte auch nicht nur wegen Lüftern noch nen dritten Shop + Versand ins Boot holen    Habe mir nun drei Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 bestellt ohne LEDs  https://www.caseking.de/alpenfoehn-120mm-wing-boost-2-plus-pwm-luefter-rot-3-stueck-lubu-026.html  , aber vlt. bestelle ich bei Gelegenheit mal für "hinten oben" einen Lepa dazu.  Kannst Du mir vlt. sagen, wie lang das Kabel mit dem PWM-Stecker ist?  

PS: ist das bei Deinem PC echt nötig, die so schnell laufen zu lassen? ^^  Normalerweise nimmt man ja grad viele Lüfter, damit die wiederum recht langsam und leise drehen können, dabei trotzdem so viel Luft bewegen wie 2-3 schnelle Lüfter.


----------



## Sagnafain (18. Februar 2016)

Das Kabel ist so ca. 20-25 cm lang.

Es ist sicher nicht Nötig die so schnell drehen zu lassen, aber ich stelle die gerne so ein, das die Lautstärke für mich ok ist und somit die höchstmögliche Luftfördermenge durchfließen kann.

Es würde sicherlich machbar sein die auch auf 600 UPM zu stellen und ein ausreichenden Durchzug zu erhalten.
Ja ein ABER kann ich da eigl. nicht geben.... Ist halt einfach eine Empfindungssache von mir...


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2016)

Sagnafain schrieb:


> Das Kabel ist so ca. 20-25 cm lang.
> 
> Es ist sicher nicht Nötig die so schnell drehen zu lassen, aber ich stelle die gerne so ein, das die Lautstärke für mich ok ist und somit die höchstmögliche Luftfördermenge durchfließen kann.
> 
> ...


 kein Problem, ich dachte halt, dass es vlt "nötig" sei und ein Hitzeproblem besteht


----------

